# Half and Half...



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

Good afternoon all, I'm a new member and would like a little advice on the feasibility of spending 5/6 months in the UK and 5/6 months in Spain. I have a nice little apartment in Torrevieja and would like to move there next year. I am not 100% sure of the implications of becoming a Spanish resident (mainly in regard to health insurance) so for the first year, I'd like to give it a try before making the commitment. Ideally I'd like a job in a pub/restaurant/bar for the summer months in Spain and then return to the UK from say October to March. 


Any advice/pointers would be greatly appreciated to/for someone who is just desperate to get ''off the treadmill' (metaphorical) that is life in Toronto. A situation I'd change in a heartbeat!

Salud!
Niesa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NiesaK said:


> Good afternoon all, I'm a new member and would like a little advice on the feasibility of spending 5/6 months in the UK and 5/6 months in Spain. I have a nice little apartment in Torrevieja and would like to move there next year. I am not 100% sure of the implications of becoming a Spanish resident (mainly in regard to health insurance) so for the first year, I'd like to give it a try before making the commitment. Ideally I'd like a job in a pub/restaurant/bar for the summer months in Spain and then return to the UK from say October to March.
> 
> 
> Any advice/pointers would be greatly appreciated to/for someone who is just desperate to get ''off the treadmill' (metaphorical) that is life in Toronto. A situation I'd change in a heartbeat!
> ...


:welcome:

Your flags suggest that you're in possession of a British passport?

Working on that assumption, it's certainly possible - as long as you won't be relying on work.....

Anyone (EU citizen) wanting to stay in Spain needs to register as resident by 90 days - for that they need to have health-cover & proof of income. Health-cover for a pensioner from the UK (for example) can be in the form of a form S1. Non-pensioners coming after the end of this month will need private health insurance or a job/self-employment in order access state healthcare.

The other issue is tax residency - after 182+ days in a calendar year you would be considered tax resident in Spain - I'm not sure of the UK rules. It might be an idea to check out the two different systems to see which is most advantageous to you


if I'm wrong & you don't have an EU passport that's a whole other set of issues


----------



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

Hi there -- thank you for the welcome and swift reply. Yes, I do have an EU passport . My mortgage is paid and although not completely reliant on work, I would want to meet some new people and get a little pocket money, even if just for 3 or 4 months of the year. Part time, occasional work would be fine. I can also teach a little ESL and maybe that's an option, albeit not guaranteed or well paid. Just enough to buy the groceries... 

If I have this correct, after 90 days I register as a resident. I'm not a pensioner, so would provide details of health insurance for a year or so, until such times as state healthcare would kick in. As far as taxes are concerned (Spain -vs- UK), I`d probably get some advice from my lawyer or accountant if and when I get a job. If I leave Spain before the 182 day period, then my Spanish residency would be ok and progress...

Have I missed something important?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I did just that for quite a few years, but here in the Canaries. I applied for residency very early, because if you are a resident here, the air and ferry fares are a lot cheaper. The tax issue wasn't a problem, I was always over 6 months in the U.K. and being a Spanish resident didn't affect my U.K. health cover, my G.P. was quite aware that I resided in the Canaries for the winter months.

I didn't need work in the Canaries but worked in the U.K. in the summer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NiesaK said:


> Hi there -- thank you for the welcome and swift reply. Yes, I do have an EU passport . My mortgage is paid and although not completely reliant on work, I would want to meet some new people and get a little pocket money, even if just for 3 or 4 months of the year. Part time, occasional work would be fine. I can also teach a little ESL and maybe that's an option, albeit not guaranteed or well paid. Just enough to buy the groceries...
> 
> If I have this correct, after 90 days I register as a resident. I'm not a pensioner, so would provide details of health insurance for a year or so, until such times as state healthcare would kick in. As far as taxes are concerned (Spain -vs- UK), I`d probably get some advice from my lawyer or accountant if and when I get a job. If I leave Spain before the 182 day period, then my Spanish residency would be ok and progress...
> 
> Have I missed something important?


don't think so - that seems to cover it 

Bear in mind if you're working self-employed in Spain you have to pay _autónomo _SS contributions as well as tax. At the moment there's a 'start-up ' of 50€ a month with gradually increases to the full amount of around 280€ a month over 2 years. This is a flat rate, regardless of how much you earn (or don't) .


----------



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I did just that for quite a few years, but here in the Canaries. I applied for residency very early, because if you are a resident here, the air and ferry fares are a lot cheaper. The tax issue wasn't a problem, I was always over 6 months in the U.K. and being a Spanish resident didn't affect my U.K. health cover, my G.P. was quite aware that I resided in the Canaries for the winter months.
> 
> I didn't need work in the Canaries but worked in the U.K. in the summer.


Thank you - that's really helpful. I plan on working a little in the UK (in the winter months, although that may not last too long - I hate rain.) So if I stay 6 months at least in the UK, I'll pay taxes in both countries. Deep joy! Let's hope it all goes according to plan.

Regards,
Niesa


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

NiesaK said:


> Hi there -- thank you for the welcome and swift reply. Yes, I do have an EU passport . My mortgage is paid and although not completely reliant on work, I would want to meet some new people and get a little pocket money, even if just for 3 or 4 months of the year. Part time, occasional work would be fine. I can also teach a little ESL and maybe that's an option, albeit not guaranteed or well paid. Just enough to buy the groceries...
> 
> If I have this correct, after 90 days I register as a resident. I'm not a pensioner, so would provide details of health insurance for a year or so, until such times as state healthcare would kick in. As far as taxes are concerned (Spain -vs- UK), I`d probably get some advice from my lawyer or accountant if and when I get a job. If I leave Spain before the 182 day period, then my Spanish residency would be ok and progress...
> 
> Have I missed something important?



Unless you are a pensioner, Spanish health care won't "kick in." You would only qualify if you were paying National Insurance contributions, or some areas have a new scheme where you can pay , I think, 60€ month after you have been resident for a year.


----------



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

brocher said:


> Unless you are a pensioner, Spanish health care won't "kick in." You would only qualify if you were paying National Insurance contributions, or some areas have a new scheme where you can pay , I think, 60€ month after you have been resident for a year.


Thanks for that -- by the time I reach retirement, I will have been a resident for more than a year. In the meantime, I would have some coverage from the NHS in Scotland and if necessary take out a private scheme. 

Cheers,
Niesa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NiesaK said:


> Thanks for that -- by the time I reach retirement, I will have been a resident for more than a year. In the meantime, I would have some coverage from the NHS in Scotland and if necessary take out a private scheme.
> 
> Cheers,
> Niesa


not quite

once you are resident in Spain, & therefore no longer resident in Scotland, you will have no right to use the NHS there - so you would actually need some form of insurance to use in Scotland - as well as in Spain! 

that would be until you are issued an S1 linked to your state retirement pension


after a year as a registered resident in Spain you could use the _convenio especial _'buy in' scheme to Spanish healthcare - it's not yet available everywhere, but is supposed to be eventually


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not quite
> 
> once you are resident in Spain, & therefore no longer resident in Scotland, you will have no right to use the NHS there - so you would actually need some form of insurance to use in Scotland - as well as in Spain!
> 
> ...


Not quite true, you can be resident in both places, I was, three to five months in the Canaries required me to apply for residence, then seven to nine months in the U.K. I was still resident there, and my G.P. was aware that I spent the winters in Spain and provided me with a prescription to cover my absence from the U.K.


----------



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Not quite true, you can be resident in both places, I was, three to five months in the Canaries required me to apply for residence, then seven to nine months in the U.K. I was still resident there, and my G.P. was aware that I spent the winters in Spain and provided me with a prescription to cover my absence from the U.K.


Thanks again HEPA! I do know of someone who has lived in Canada for more than 30 years. She travels 'home' to Scotland every year for dental treatment, prescriptions etc. I wouldn't even think of doing that: I'm a firm believer in paying into a system as well as taking it out. But I have contributed to the UK government schemes (taxes, NHI contributions) for more than 30 years and have had little call to avail myself of the NHS. 

I think your experience somewhat echoes mine or at least what I hope it will be - 4/5 months in Spain and the remainder of the time in Scotland.

Salud!
N.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

NiesaK said:


> Thanks again HEPA! I do know of someone who has lived in Canada for more than 30 years. She travels 'home' to Scotland every year for dental treatment, prescriptions etc. I wouldn't even think of doing that: I'm a firm believer in paying into a system as well as taking it out. But I have contributed to the UK government schemes (taxes, NHI contributions) for more than 30 years and have had little call to avail myself of the NHS.
> 
> I think your experience somewhat echoes mine or at least what I hope it will be - 4/5 months in Spain and the remainder of the time in Scotland.
> 
> ...


Entitlement to NHS healthcare is not based on your previously paid tax or NI contributions, it's dependant on you proving you are ordinarily resident. 

Hepa was on a different situation in that he was already registered for and entitled to NHS care.

Strictly speaking you are not intending to become ordinarily resident in Scotland again, so are not really entitled to free care. You may have prove that you qualify, and there have been moves to tighten up on these things. See here for info- HRIS > Patient information > Information about health rights > Health care for overseas visitors > Health care for UK passport holders living abroad > Can I get health care from the NHS?


----------



## NiesaK (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for the response. But I was making a point of principle really -- my conscience wouldn't let me take advantage of NHS treatment if I had never contributed to it. And I have. I have been living in Scotland for many years and returned to Canada only a year ago, so I am already registered for NHS care. I made it clear to my GP that I was coming to Canada for a finite amount of time. I still have a home there and pay UK taxes. The question in my mind was where I would be 'ordinarily' resident. i.e., wherever I decide to work. That remains to be seen...

Cheers,
N.


----------

